# bafles jamo o pure acoustics ?



## ddcddc (Mar 23, 2011)

quiero comprar un juego de bafles para 5.1, tengo para exitarlos un receiver pionner 7.1 de 100w por canal en 8 ohms
me interesan los jamo o pure acoustics
por favor si  alguien tiene data de estas marcas.
un saludo a todo el foro.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 24, 2011)

mmm a mi parecer Jamo es mejor,(son muy parecidas) aunque preferiría si llegas (no creo que halla mucha diferencia)a unos Polk audio que usan transductores Peerless y Vifa, muy superiores a los propios que usa la competencia, he escuchado muchos y son muy superiores, también he visto a buen precio yamaha y jbl, aunque de todos me sigo quedando con los polk, espero que te sirva de ayuda, saludos

pd: los jamo vistos por dentro parecen de juguete, pero un juguete de buena calidad, no te imaginas lo que son los jbl y los yamaha (siempre hablando de precios parecidos a los jamo) Pure acustics no he tenido el gusto de desarmarlos....

Juan


----------



## ddcddc (Mar 24, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte, los jamo o p. Acoustics valen $2000 el juego completo (dos colmnas + central + 2 traseros) , creo que las marcas que proponÈs deben ser mÀs caros, igual voy a evaluar esas opciones.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 28, 2011)

no creo, polk audio es un poco mas cara pero apenas... y la calidad es bastante mejor


----------

